# Bushy and fast-growing plants for low tech tank?



## CherylH (Jan 2, 2007)

hygro difformis--it's a great nutrient sponge and can be pinched to keep it bushy.


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

hygro polysperma can be cut to stay bushy as well... med light is a plus to keep it happy, but it will stay alive in pretty bleak conditions.


----------



## kelp (Mar 4, 2007)

What's the difference between the two hygro's?


----------



## CherylH (Jan 2, 2007)

The plants just look different. Both are easy to grow. The plant finder at APC has pics of both. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/ Choose Hygrophila


----------



## mascencerro (Dec 28, 2006)

hornwort grows pretty well and bushy. My wife has some in a 10gal guppy tank with only the 15w fluorescent and I've got to trim it pretty often. It likes to float, or can be anchored down.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I always recommend Hemianthus micranethmoides.


----------

